# Built in SD Card reader is always disabled at start up



## plaintastic (Jan 17, 2008)

I have A Toshiba Satellite A305-S6898, and everytime I turn on the computer, my built in SD Card reader is always disabled. The status is below:

_This device is disabled. (Code 22)

Click Enable Device to enable this device.
_

And I can click on the 'Enable Device' button, and after I click next, it tells me that it was not able to enable it.

I would have to click on the 'Disable' button on the Driver tab, and then enable it through there in order for the card to work.

If more info about my computer is needed, please ask!

Thank you!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try to install this first http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...selFamily=1073768663&selModel=2140535|PSAGCU#

If the utility does not help, uninstall the SD reader from Device Manager. Reboot and let Windows pick it up again. See if it helps.


----------



## plaintastic (Jan 17, 2008)

wait install what?

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...selFamily=1073768663&selModel=2140535|PSAGCU#

the link above gives me instructions to change compatibility?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry about that... on the same link, click on DOWNLOADS tab then choose your operating system (drop down list) and choose SD in CATEGORY (dropdown list). It will give you the link to SD driver.


----------



## plaintastic (Jan 17, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> Sorry about that... on the same link, click on DOWNLOADS tab then choose your operating system (drop down list) and choose SD in CATEGORY (dropdown list). It will give you the link to SD driver.


It's okay!

I'll post back the next time I reset my comp for updates!


----------



## plaintastic (Jan 17, 2008)

I tried out those ways, and they did not work...but I did find out something

The answer was in the Power Options!

Apparently, when you have the settings on Power Saver, the SD card reader is disabled when the computer is running on battery.

It should work now. If it doesn't, I'll post back!


----------

